# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  raccourcis de tablette graphique

## Yepazix

Bonjour,
J'ai un PC avec une tablette graphique TRUST.
Elle me fait des trucs bizarres.
Sur le bords de ma tablette j'ai des raccourcis pour ouvrir WORD, EXEL, OUTLOOK, ...

Quand je click dessus le programme concern s'ouvre bien mais j'ai des messages d'erreur du genre : 

Microsoft office ne peut ouvrir c:/programfiles/.../eurotools.xlam
plusieurs raisons possibles 
le nom du fichier ou le chemin n'existe pas
ce fichier est actuellement utilis par un autre programme
le classeur que vous essayez d'enregistrer porte le mme nom que le classeur actuellement ouvert

Bien entendu quand j'ouvre ces programmes via la voie normale tout se passe sans souci !

Quelqu'un a une ide ?

----------

